# "y" au lieu de "le" ou "lui" - (Haute-)Savoie, Jura, Suisse



## PhilFrEn

Bien le bonjour à toutes et tous .

Je ne sais pas pourquoi cela m'est venu à l'esprit (ah si en fait parce que je pensais à ma terre natale haut-savoyarde ), mais que pensais de l'utilisation du "y" comme nous le faisons en haute-savoie (et aussi j'imganie savoie)?

Je m'explique. Nous avons la très facheuse manie de faire des phrases et d'y mettre des "y" partout.

Exemple, je sens que vous êtes sceptiques :
- Je vais le faire (par exemple "le" se rapporte au repas).

Un bon haut-savoyard collera sans aucun doute ici un "y" de la sorte:
- je vais y faire

Pour poussez le vis du "mon Dieu que ca sonne très mal, arrête de parler du me rend fou", quelques autres exemples croustillants:
- Vas le faire! / vas y faire! (avec forte liaison entre le s (de vas) et le y)
- met le ici s'il-te-plait! / mets y ici s'il-te-plait!

Vous l'aurez compris, nous remplacons quasi systématiquement les pronons personnels (singuliers) par un "y".
Ce n'est grammaticalement pas correct, mais toute personne native (ou bien imprégnée) va s'en servir.

On notera que cela est vrai bien souvent qu'à l'oral, et non pas à l'écrit.

Avez vous de part chez vous des "manies grammticales" bien grasses comme celle là? Ou alors expérimentez vous peut-être aussi ce "y" ?


----------



## itka

J'ai souvent entendu ça, en effet, du côté de la Haute-Savoie et je me suis toujours demandé d'où sortait ce *Y*. Je pense que c'est à rapprocher de "c'est-y pas beau ?" .... c'est peut-être un "il".... auquel cas, on aurait une phrase du genre : 

*je vais_ il _faire (au lieu de je vais *le* faire) qui devient : je vais _y _faire

où le pronom sujet "il" aurait remplacé le pronom complément "le"...
Mais je ne sais pas pourquoi les pronoms changeraient ainsi...


----------



## PhilFrEn

Je n'ai jamais entendu perso "je vais il faire". Je pense que tu as du entendre "je vais y faire", ce qui normalement devrait être "je vais le faire".

Le c'est-y pas beau me rappelle des souvenirs lol . Mais je ne m'étais jamais posé la question de ce "y" en particulier. Je ne suis pas sûr que l'origine soit la même.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonjour,



> (et aussi j'imganie savoie)?


 
Je confirme.
Au revoir


----------



## itka

PhilFrEn said:


> Je n'ai jamais entendu perso "je vais il faire". Je pense que tu as du entendre "je vais y faire", ce qui normalement devrait être "je vais le faire".
> 
> Le c'est-y pas beau me rappelle des souvenirs lol . Mais je ne m'étais jamais posé la question de ce "y" en particulier. Je ne suis pas sûr que l'origine soit la même.



  En parlant "d'origine", je voulais simplement dire que dans les deux cas, il pouvait s'agir de "il" prononcé * "y"* comme souvent en français familier :

"Alors, qu'est-ce qu' *y* fait ? *Y *vient ?"  Ce n'est pas du français correct : c'est seulement une prononciation très usitée.


----------



## Freganind

Je ne connais pas l'origine étymologique de ce *Y* mais en tout cas il n'est pas uniquement savoyard, il s'emploie très couramment dans toute la région lyonnaise, dans la Loire et en Franche-Comté, notamment dans le Jura. C'est probablement un reste de franco-provençal (voir http//fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Francoprovençal), mais reste à savoir lequel ?


----------



## Me-K

Hypothèse fragile, mais je la propose:

Pour comprendre ce qui nous paraît à nous une telle anomalie  grammaticale, je pense qu'il nous faut remonter l'histoire de l'article  et des autres déterminants depuis le grec ancien jusqu'à nos jours. Il y  aurait dans nos régions des survivances des anciens usages des articles  et des autres déterminants, qui n'avaient pas du tout la même logique.  Alors la langue orale s'adapte comme elle peut, car tant que ces anciens  usages survivent en elle, il lui est impossible de résoudre la  difficulté d'une façon grammaticalement satisfaisante.

(le grec ou une langue romane, peu importe, il suffit que ces langues romanes aient connu un usage de l'article et des autres déterminants très éloigné de l'usage du français actuel.)


----------



## Nanon

On entend également beaucoup "je vais y faire" et d'autres "y" de ce style dans le Bourbonnais.


----------



## joyeuselinguiste

Ce phénomène a été étudié par un linguiste, Gaston Tuaillon. Voici la référence de son article: 
* Tuaillon, Gaston, 1969, "Substrat et structure: à propos d'un solécisme du français populaire de Lyon et de sa région", Travaux de Linguistique et de Littérature Romanes (TraLiLi), t VII,1, p. 169-176.​* 
Son analyse, en deux mots: ce "y" se retrouve dans la zone géographique où l'on parlait jadis franco-provençal. Le franco-provençal, contrairement au français, avait gardé un pronom neutre objet (COD) pour parler des inanimés: 'o' ou 'ou', venant du latin 'hoc' ('ça'). Comme il n'existait rien de tel en français, qui utilise 'le' pour les animés et les inanimés, les locuteurs ont recyclé un autre pronom français pour remplacer ce "o". On devrait donc dire chez vous: 'je vais y faire'... mais 'Paul, je vais le voir', et pas 'y voir'. Vous confirmez ?


----------



## Freganind

joyeuselinguiste said:


> On devrait donc dire chez vous: 'je vais y faire'... mais 'Paul, je vais le voir', et pas 'y voir'. Vous confirmez ?


En ce qui me concerne, je confirme tout à fait : il ne me semblerait assez barbare de dire "je vais y téléphoner", "y" se référant dans mon esprit exclusivement à un objet. En revanche, je dis tout à fait couramment (et sans forcément m'en rendre compte) "je vais y faire"... et je me fais régulièrement reprendre par les gens qui ne sont pas de la région !  Mais bien entendu, je ne l'écris _j'y _écris jamais. 
Cet emploi neutre du "y" est aussi celui de mon entourage (en gros : lyonnais, franc-comtois et parfois savoyard). Je ne crois pas avoir jamais entendu employer le "y" pour désigner une personne, sinon pour plaisanter l'emploi de ce régionalisme, mais je sais que cela existe.


----------



## Philippides

Les Suisses n'utilisent-ils pas ce même "Y" ?


----------



## tilt

On "y" dit aussi dans la région grenobloise. Tout le Dauphiné me semble concerné, en fait.
Et je suis d'accord avec Freganind : on ne l'emploie pas pour désigner des personnes.


----------



## Maître Capello

Eh bien en Suisse c'est le contraire !  Je n'ai jamais entendu _je vais y faire_ au lieu de _je vais *le* faire_, mais on entend parfois _y_ pour des personnes, encore que ça fasse un peu « bouseux » ne sachant pas parler correctement . Je le rapprocherais en fait plus du _y_ remplaçant _il_ comme dans _y fait chaud_ au lieu de _*il* fait chaud_ ou encore dans les exemples cités par Itka au #5.

Exemple : _J'y ai fait un cadeau _= _Je *lui* ai fait un cadeau_.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Ce y pour les objets s'emploie aussi dans le Limousin. Dans le Jura (français), le y pour des personnes n'est pas rare : Je vais y dire, Je vais y expliquer,va falloir y donner son cadeau quand même ! Pour les personnes, il remplace donc aussi le pronom indirect lui, mais pas le pronom direct le : je vais y téléphoner, oui, mais je vais y voir non !


----------



## joyeuselinguiste

Il me semble qu'en Limousin, le "patois" avait aussi un pronom neutre: il se peut que l'analyse de Tuaillon puisse être généralisée (à vérifier!). Pour le 'y' objet indirect, on le trouve dans de nombreuses régions, y compris au Québec. En revanche, la Suisse vaudoise a un très joli 'ça' objet direct (pas exactement un neutre, comme le 'ça' sujet), qui fonctionne comme les pronoms faibles/clitiques (= le, lui, je, etc.) : 'Il a ça pris', 'Je me ça garde'.


----------



## Freganind

Lacuzon said:


> Dans le Jura (français), le y pour des personnes n'est pas rare


Mon cher Lacuzon, on vient pourtant (a priori) du même coin  mais je ne l'ai jamais vraiment entendu... Ma famille ne doit plus être assez rurale (et pourtant...) ! Je poserai la questions à ceux qui sont restés plus près du cru, peut-être que cet emploi disparaît - ou alors c'est moi qui ne fait plus attention.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonne idée, je vais moi aussi y faire attention.


----------



## TitTornade

Bonsoir,
j'ai toujours pris ce "y" pour un "lui" un peu plus avalé que le "ui". J'ai entendu les deux un peu partout prononcé par les gens qui parlent vite... 
Je lui ai dit -> jui ai dit -> j'y ai dit
Je vais lui dire -> j'vais ui dire -> j'vais y dire
etc.


----------



## DearPrudence

Maître Capello said:


> Eh bien en Suisse c'est le contraire !  Je n'ai jamais entendu _je vais y faire_ au lieu de _je vais *le* faire_, mais on entend parfois _y_ pour des personnes, encore que ça fasse un peu « bouseux » ne sachant pas parler correctement . Je le rapprocherais en fait plus du _y_ remplaçant _il_ comme dans _y fait chaud_ au lieu de _*il* fait chaud_ ou encore dans les exemples cités par Itka au #5.
> 
> Exemple : _J'y ai fait un cadeau _= _Je *lui* ai fait un cadeau_.





Lacuzon said:


> Dans le Jura (français), le y pour des personnes n'est pas rare : Je vais y dire, Je vais y expliquer,va falloir y donner son cadeau quand même ! Pour les personnes, il remplace donc aussi le pronom indirect lui, mais pas le pronom direct le : je vais y téléphoner, oui, mais je vais y voir non !





TitTornade said:


> Bonsoir,
> j'ai toujours pris ce "y" pour un "lui" un peu plus avalé que le "ui". J'ai entendu les deux un peu partout prononcé par les gens qui parlent vite...
> Je lui ai dit -> jui ai dit -> j'y ai dit
> Je vais lui dire -> j'vais ui dire -> j'vais y dire
> etc.


Pareil chez nous en Basse-Normandie. Ça peut s'entendre dans le langage relâché et plutôt en milieu rural (je vais pas dire « bouseux » comme Maître Capello parce que, contrairement à lui, je n'ai pas de tendances masochistes ).


----------

